# lots of ACLs



## wonkapete (Jul 24, 2007)

You all remember that huge bottle collection I bought a few weeks ago.  Well, I finally got time to begin going through it.  Amazing lot of smaller bottlers.  I'll try to list some pics every other night as I go through them.  







 White Rock Quinine Water - White Rock Corporation, New York, NY
 White Rock Ginger Ale - White Rock Corporation, New York, NY
 Harmony Club - Scranton Beverages Co., Cleveland, OH
 Cheer Up - Crown Bottling Co., Erie, PA
 Pep-Up - Big Boy Beverages, Inc., Cleveland, OH
 Crystal Club - Crystal Soda Water Co., Scranton, PA
 Turner's Pale Dry Ginger Ale - Big Boy Beverages, Inc., Cleveland, OH






 Double Eagle Bottling Co., Cleveland, OH
 Ma's - Old Fashion Ma's Root Beer Bottling Co., Erie, PA
 Colonial Beverages - Colonial Bottling Works, Bethel Park, PA
 Colonial Beverages - Colonial Bottling Works, Bethel Park, PA
 Colonial Beverages - Colonial Bottling Works, Bethel Park, PA
 Broughton's Erie Club - Broughton Beverages, Inc., Ashtabula, OH
 Dodger Beverage - Dodger Bottling Co., Des Moines, Iowa - Omaha, Neb.






 Arctic Beverages - Keen Bottling Works, Conroe, TX
 Saegertown Beverages - Saegertown Ginger Ale Co., Saegertown, PA
 Saegertown Beverages - Saegertown Ginger Ale Co., Saegertown, PA
 Skipper Beverages - Roma Bottling Works Co. Inc., Pittsburgh, PA
 Up-Town - Up-Town Beverage Corp., Toledo, OH
 Dodge City Sarsparilla
 Seber's Old English Ginger Beer - T.J. Bottling Co. Inc., Lorain, OH






 Seber's Old English Ginger Beer - T.J. Bottling Co. Inc., Lorain, OH
 Rummy - Big Boy Beverages, Inc., Cleveland, OH
 Nemo - Nemo Bottling Co., Grove City, PA
 Nemo - Nemo Bottling Co., Grove City, PA
 Howel's Beverages - Howel's Beverage Co., Pittsburgh, PA
 Kimlin Dry Beverages - South Side Beverage, Corry, PA
 Sip Grapefruit Drink - Scranton Beverage Co., Cleveland, OH






 Various bottles from - Holly Beverage Co. - Youngstown, OH


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2007)

Great lookin bottles Jerry. My mom loves the White Rock bottles. I pick up White Rock stuff for her when I can.


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2007)

I have always liked the Whiterock bottles as well. 
     I picked up a case of Saegertown quart bottles some years back with their original case, took one of the bottles to show to a friend and have never been able to figure out what the devil I did with the blasted thing when I returned with it, it never did make it back to the wood case I took it out of. *I ponder over this dilemma quite often as time passes on*.........[/align]


----------



## annie44 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like the Dodge City Sarsaparilla.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a great bunch of bottles. I particularly like the fifty fifty green with the hourglass shape and the white rock pale dry.


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's today's additions.. stayed tuned for frequent updates!






 Big Joe Beverages
 Clicquot Club - Clicquot Club Co., Millis, MASS
 Clicquot Club - Clicquot Club Co., Millis, MASS
 Clicquot Club - Clicquot Club Co., Millis, MASS
 Holly Beverages - Holly Beverage Co., Youngstown, OH
 Anchor Beverages - Anchor Bottling Works, Pittsburgh, PA
 Dream - Standard Bottling Co., Alliance, NEB






 Catawissa Beverages - Catawissa Bottling Works, Catawissa, PA
 Big Ben's Lemon Bubbles - Catawissa Bottling Works, Catawissa, PA
 Sunset Beverages - Sunset Bottling Co., Cleveland, OH
 One Mor - Old Fashion Ma's Root Beer Bottling Co., Wilkes-Barre-Erie & Phil., PA
 Saegertown Beverages - Saegertown Ginger Ale Co., Saegertown, PA
 "61" - Scranton Beverage Co., Cleveland, OH
 Gazzosa - Palermo Gazzosa Beverage Co., Cleveland, OH






 Kramer's Beverages - Kramer's Bottling Works, MT. Carmel, PA
 Heart Club Beverages - Steury Bottling Co., Blufflon, IND
 Mr. Newport - IR. Newport, Chicago
 Jefferson Bottling Works - Punxsutawney, PA
 Dash - Three Star Bottling Works, Verona, PA
 Skipper Beverages - Roma Bottling Works Co. Inc., Pittsburgh, PA 
 Regent Beverages - Regent Bottling Company, Pittsburgh, PA






 Artesian Beverages - Artesian Beverages, Nanticoke, PA
 Jumbo Beverages - Nemo Bottling Co., Grove City, PA
 Jumbo Beverages - Nemo Bottling Co., Grove City, PA
 Mr. Newport - Mutual Bottling Co., Chicago, IL
 Jumbo Beverages - Nemo Bottling Co., Grove City, PA
 White Rock - White Rock Corporation, New York, NY






 Cotton Club - Cotton Club Bottling Co., Akron-Cleveland-Ashtabula, OH
 Newport Beverages - Mutual Bottling Co., Chicago, IL
 Harry Beverages - Fostoria Bottling Co., Fostoria, OH
 Dodge City Sarsparilla - T.J. Bottling Co. Inc., Lorain, OH
 Cheer Up - Union Bottling Works, Cincinnati, OH
 Mountain Top - Mountain Top Beverages, MT. Jewett, PA
 Jet-Up - Nemo Bottling Works, Grove City, PA






 Washington Beverages - Washington Bottling Co., Washington, PA
 Anchor Beverages - Anchor Bottling Works, Pittsburgh, PA
 Anchor Beverages - Anchor Bottling Works, Pittsburgh, PA
 Lemon Up - Grilli's Beverage Co., Detroit, Mich.
 Vincent's Ginger Ale - The Vincent Co. Inc., Auburn, Maine
 Big Boy Beverages - Big Boy Bottling Co., St. Charles, MO


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 25, 2007)

i like the "vincent's pale dry" with the deer and the ones with pictures of people on them

 if interested in selling let me know


----------



## acls (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.  I love getting to see all these pics.


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's todays installment..






 Globe Beverages - Globe Beverage Co., Chicago, IL
 College Club Beverages - Richardson Bottling Co., Windsor, Penn
 Ma's - Reinerton Bottling Works, Reinerton, Penn
 Harmony Club - Scranton Beverages Co., Cleveland, OH
 Fruit Shake - Stetz Bottling Works, Charleroi, PA
 Fruit Shake - Stetz Bottling Works, Charleroi, PA
 Skipper Beverages - Roma Bottling Works Co. Inc., Pittsburgh, PA 






 Arlington Club Beverages - Arlington Club Beverage Co., Inc., Mount Prospect, IL
 Mohr Bros. Club Soda - The Mohr Brothers Bottling Co., Toledo, OH
 Indian Mound Springs Beverages - Bridgeville Bottling Works, Bridgeville, PA
 Scot Beverages - Arlington Beverage Co., Sturgeon, PA
 Dixie Grape - Pure Beverage Co., Charlotte, N.C.
 Skipper Beverages - Roma Bottling Works Co. Inc., Pittsburgh, PA 
 Yaky's Beverages - Yaky Bottling Co., Aliquippa, PA






 Whistle - Wright Bottling Co., Shocton, OH
 Sunset Beverages - Sunset Bottling Co., Cleveland, OH
 Glen Rock Beverages - Glen Rock Bottling Co., Waukegan, IL
 Re-Fill - Northway Bottling Works, Detroit, Mich
 Little Tom Beverages - Little Tom Bottling Co., Cleveland, OH
 Little Tom Beverages - Little Tom Bottling Co., Cleveland, OH
 Tip - The Tip Corporation






 River Side Beverages - Hickman Coca-Cola Bottling Co., Hickman, KY
 Mil-Kay - Mil-Kay Corp. of America, St. Louis, MO
 JK Beverages - Kostyo Bottling Co., Terre Haute, IND
 Durham's Hi-Tide Beverages
 Hi-Tide Beverages
 Hazle Club Beverages






 Cinderella Punch
 El-Co - Hazel Club Beverage Co., Ellwood City, PA
 Bryce's Beverages - Bryce's Beverages Co., Troy, NY
 Manhattan Beverages - Manhattan Bottling Co., Woonsocket, R.I.
 A-Treat Beverages - A-Treat Bottling Co., Allentown, PA
 Split Rock Ginger Beer - Split Rock Beverages, Franklin Springs, N.Y.






 Zep Up - Eagle Bottling Works, Wilkes Barre, PA
 Tico Beverages - Tico Beverage Co., Columbus, OH
 Atlas - Atlas Bottling Co., Detroit, Mich
 Pep Up - Star Beverage Co., Wilkes-Barre, PA
 Life - Life Beverage Co., Cedar Rapids, Iowa
 Harmony Club - Scranton Beverages Co., Cleveland, OH
 Paul's Beverages - Paul S. McConahy, New Castle, PA






 Fox Beverages - Fox Beverages, Fremont, OH
 Zeps Beverages - Eagle Bottling Works, Wilkes Barre, PA
 Twig's - Twig's Beverages Co., Shawano, Wisc.
 O-So Beverages - General Beverages, Cleveland, OH
 Harmony Club - Scranton Beverages Co., Cleveland, OH
 White Rock Ginger Ale - White Rock Corporation, New York, NY
 Oscar's Beverages - Empire Water Co. Inc., Buffalo, N.Y.


----------



## Dove (Jul 25, 2007)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice bottles. I especially like the Tip bottle.


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's todays selection.. let me know if  ya'll get tired of these 







 Mohr Bros. Beverages - The Mohr Brothers Bottling Co., Toledo, OH
 Club Soda - Cassandra Bottling Co. Inc., Cassandra, PA
 Sanders - Cassandra Bottling Co. Inc., Cassandra, PA
 Big Ben's - Cassandra Bottling Co. Inc., Cassandra, PA
 Whistle - Whistle Bottling Co., Connellsville, PA
 Chaser - The Chaser Co., Memphis, TENN
 Kings Court - Binders Bros Inc., Yankton, South Dakota






 Quicky
 Diamond Beverages - D.P. Bottling Co., Beatrice, NEB
 Stetz Beverages - Stetz Bottling Works, Charleroi, PA
 Crystal Club - Crystal Soda Water Co., Scranton, PA
 B-1 - B-1 Beverage Co., St. Louis, MO
 Tom's Beverages - Coca-Cola Bottling Co., Hopkinsville, KY
 Pep-Up - Crown Bottling Works, Sandusky, OH






 A-Treat Beverages - A-Treat Bottling Co., Allentown, PA
 Old English Style Ginger Beer - Nemo Bottling Co., Grove City, PA
 Saegertown Beverages - Saegertown Ginger Ale Co., Saegertown, PA
 Zep Up - Eagle Bottling Works, Wilkes Barre, PA
 4% - John Scheu & Son, Detroit, Mich
 Tiny Tim - Tiny Tim Beverage Co., Pittsburgh, PA
 Vincent's Ginger Ale - The Vincent Co. Inc., Auburn, Maine






 Jumbo
 Fruit Shake - Stetz Bottling Works, Charleroi, PA
 Little Chute Beverages - Little Chute Bottling Co., Little Chute, WIS
 White Eagle Beverages -  White Eagle Bottling Co., Chicopee Falls, MASS
 Fox Beverages - Fox Beverages, Fremont, OH
 Yoo-Hoo - Yoo-Hoo Beverage Co., Carlstadt, N.J.
 Rola Beverages - Rola Bottling Co., Erie, PA






 Sparking Life
 Pop Kola - Carl Ford, Conroe, TX
 Bonnie Miss Beverages - Cicero Bottling Co., Cicero, IL
 Dr. Wells - Dr. Wells Bottling Co., Conroe, TX
 Carousel Pop Shoppe - Carousel Pop Shoppes Inc., Warven, OH
 Crystal Club - Crystal Bottling Co., Biddeford, Maine
 Black Rock Beverages - Monroe Bottling Works, Buffalo, NY






 Cloverdale Ginger Ale - Colverdale Spring Co., Baltimore, MD
 Excel Beverages - Excel Bottling Co., Breese, ILL
 Barq's - Barq's Bottling Co., Zelienople, PA
 Scot - Arlington Beverage Co., Sturgeon, PA
 Zip - Zip Co., Chicago, IL
 Mission - Joe's Beverages Co., Baden, PA


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 27, 2007)

so far i havent seen many that i didnt fall in love with! 

 are all of these going straight to the shelves? or are you going to try to move some of them after you go through them?


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 27, 2007)

Spencer... they'll be going back into the cases then stacked somewhere 

 They'll eventually go on shelves.  I just don't have the room right now.  I have a lot of duplicates of some of these but then I only have one of some of them.  I usually don't sell anything but I may be changing my mind.  I now have over 20,000 bottles so I need to do something.  I'll probably be unloading some.  I'll let you know when I do.  Let me know your interests.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 27, 2007)

anything with images of people/animals, almost anything colored, certain alabama/georgia towns


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, I'll try to keep that in mind while sorting.  So far, since Tuesday, I've sorted 2,918 bottles.  Man, no wonder I'm tired.  Probably have two more days worth of sorting.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you from around Pittsburgh? Sweet collection! I noticed that the "Dream" acl reminds me of an acl pyro style milk. It apears to be an early acl soda. Where is it from?


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 28, 2007)

here's a few for today...






 Excel Beverages - Excel Bottling Co., Breese, ILL
 Squeeze - National Fruit Flavors Co. Inc., New Orleans USA
 Squeeze - Royal Crown Bottling Co., Sturgis, Mich.
 Royal Palm Soda - Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co.
 Red Ribbon Beverages - Natrona Bottling Co., Natrona, PA
 Pavlack's - Pavlack Bottling Co., Clairton, PA
 Ricky - Ricky Bottling Co. Inc.
 Crescent Beverages - Crescent Bottling Co., Pittsburgh, PA






 Set-Up - Kramer's Bottling Works, Mt. Carmel, PA
 Nezinscot Beverages - Nezinscot Bottling Co., Turner, Maine
 Washington Beverages - Washington Bottling Co., Washington, PA
 White Eagle Beverages -  White Eagle Bottling Co., Chicopee Falls, MASS
 Par T Pak - Product of Nehi Corp.






 Vincent's Ginger Ale - The Vincent Co. Inc., Auburn, Maine
 City Beverages - City Bottling Co., Youngstown, OH
 Clicquot Club Beverages- Saxton Bottling Co., Saxton, PA
 Clicquot Club - Saxton Bottling Co., Saxton, PA
 Seher's Club Soda - T.J. Bottling Co. Inc., Lorain, OH


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice bottles!! I used to have an embossed little chute art deco bottle


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 28, 2007)

Here's the last, I promise!  I'm sure I overlooked some.  I ended up with 3,808 bottles.  






 Vana's - Vanna, Inc., Chicago, IL
 Zip
 Park Drive Beverages - Glen Hasel Beverage Co., Carnegie, PA
 Scher's Club Soda - T.J. Bottling Co. Inc., Lorain, OH
 Tyme Beverages - C.E. Gruenwald, Joliet, ILL
 Lorraine Beverages - Lorraine Beverage Co., Chicago, IL
 Western Ohio Bottling Co., Van Wert O.






 Red Rock Cola - Dickeson City Bottling Works, Dickson City, PA
 Orchard Beverages - Coca-Cola Bottling Co., Nashville, ARK
 Orchard Beverages - Coca-Cola Bottling Co., Nashville, ARK
 Anchor Beverages - Anchor Bottling Works, Pittsburgh, PA
 Twin Lights Beverages - Thomas Wilson & Co., Rockport, MASS
 Black Bear Beverages - Black Bear Beverages Inc., ST. Francis, WISC
 RC






 A-Treat Beverages - A-Treat Bottling Co., Allentown, PA
 A-Treat Beverages - A-Treat Bottling Co., Allentown, PA
 Gold Dot - Reitzel Beverage Co., Siler City, N.C.
 Star Beverages - Star Beverage Co., Wilkes-Barre, PA
 Penn State Beverages - Penn State Bottling Co., Hudson, PA Wilkes-Barre, PA
 Rums Dry Ginger Ale - Property of Nehi Bottling Co.
 Mini Pop - Sunnyside Beverages, Toronto Ontario






 Fiz Beverages - Fiz Beverage of Rochester, NY
 Gregg's Beverages - Gregg's Beverages, Brownsville, PA
 College Club Beverages - Richardson Bottling Co., Windsor, Penn
 Vienna Brand - The Double Eagle Bottling Co., Cleveland, OH
 Consumer's Beverages - Consumer's Beverages Inc., Buffalo, NY
 Oscar's Beverages - Empire Water Co. Inc., Buffalo, NY

 The following are just misc. pics...


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 28, 2010)

This is very interesting to me, I've never seen a bottle with Mil-K-botl embossed on the shoulder before. I would love to see one with an original Mil-Kay label on it; however, the Cinderella Punch may be an early Mil-K flavor.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm just tagging this one so as to get e-mail notifications on it. I love looking at bottles that I "don't" have. You guys in the South and back East have the neatest bottles. Here in San Diego, California where I live there are only a handful of "localized" bottles from the old days. None of which I have. And when one does turn up, which is rarely, they always go for a ton of money. The "Country Boy Beverages" shown below is the one I want the most.

 SPB


----------



## bottlingco (Apr 28, 2010)

How come you couldn't photo each one of those for us?  Just kidding!  Goodness!  What a haul!  I mean, like..what a haul!!  Thanks for sharing them with us.  bottlingco


----------



## sodapops (Apr 29, 2010)

Man I love that "Drink 1 Mor" bottle, thats a really neat bottle! along with the "61"


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I like the Carousel the best.
 What a haul, thanks for taking the time to post them all.
 Bill


----------

